# Siedler IV lässt sich nicht installieren



## Askia (4. November 2017)

*Siedler IV lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hi, 
ich wollte mein altes lieblings Spiel Siedler IV Gold wieder neu installieren nach dem es gesagt hatte es würde eine Datei fehlen.
Hab all so die CD reingelegt und es kam auch ein Fenster wo ich die Sprache auswählen konnte. 
Auf ok habe ich geklickt und dann kam ein Fenster welches Free Studio installieren wollte .
Free Studio habe ich schon auf dem PC.
Habe die Installation von Free Studio abgebrochen und weiter ist nichts passiert.
Ich musste das spiel schon ein paar mal neu installieren seit dem ich es habe, aber so etwas ist mir noch nicht vorgekommen.
Ich habe meinen PC schon neu gestartet um es noch  zu versuchen. Wieder das selbe.
ich wollte es erst deinstallieren,aber es ist bei der Programmübersicht bei Windows aber nicht auf getaucht.
dann habe ich den Ordner gelöscht, habe vorher eine Kopie gemacht davon.


Ich habe win7 Professional.
Mein PC: i7 4790k, 16GB DDR3-2400, Radeon HD6580 1GB, Samsung 540 Basic 250GB, WD Green 2TB,

kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße
Askia


----------

